# Fisherman's Central



## basscatcher101 (Jun 6, 2013)

Heard there is a new tackle store opening in Akron, near Portage Lakes. 10,000 square feet, in the same strip mall that LBF used to be in. 
Opening this Saturday, March 7th, can't wait. I guess it is all Fishing, no guns, ammo or camping stuff. 
Long overdue for this area!


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I've spent my fair share at LBF. Can't wait for this new store to open... I'll help pay the light bill...lol


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

All the pictures I've seen it is going to be a real nice store


----------



## basscatcher101 (Jun 6, 2013)

The store is OPEN and amazing. They have an entire row of Lucky Craft, the guy said it is the biggest selection in the State. They have everything the box stores won't stock, great to have a local store that has so much inventory, don't have to send our money to the "left" coast anymore!


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Not trying to be funny, or sarcastic, but does anyone ver wonder why these places never make it? Sure we all race about 40' of Lucky Craft, but how many guys are REALLY BUYING $20 lures? Wish them good luck, but they just can't turn their inventory fast enough to pay the bills.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

When LandBigFish was there it did do well. The store didn't close its doors because of lack of sales... if it did not have online sales also it may have, but the online sales were 4 times more then the in store sales. I think the move was to make them more center based in the US for shipping needs and also on a much bigger body of water(Cumberland) for more store sales.
I think the guys at Fishermens Central have a good formula going being in the middle of tourney guys willing to spend some bucks. When I worked at LBF 400 to 500 bucks spent on lures by a single angler was a weekly if not daily occurrence.
I wish them luck too, it sure is nice having them so close! I hear they take criticism well and will base the business on customer wants and needs like a good run place should.
I want to remind everyone too that the little guys(local bait shops) still need our business too to keep the doors open... A couple dozen minnows helps when you stop in, but buying some terminal tackle, lures, food, or anything else there is what really keeps the lights on.


----------



## basscatcher101 (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, been over 3 years and Fishermans Central is still going strong. I went in the other day and they were packed. Great to see everyone there, was really hoping they would make it through the first few years, always a hard time. I also see they have the website up and running, the guy there told me it is still a work in progress but will be 100% very soon. It is working, they just don't have all the stuff up yet. Really cool store!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I was there after they had been open for a while. Had a lot of plastic baits and bass baits. Pretty well organized. I'll have to make another trip up there.


----------

